# uzak + ablative or dative?



## vatrahos

uzun bir aradan sonra döndüm!

Şimdiye kadar uzak kelimesinin "-dAn" kullandığını düşünüyordum (örneğin, "he lives far from the capital" = "başkentten uzak yaşıyor"), ama "-A" kullanan bir cümleyi gördüm: "denize uzak yaşıyor" = "he lives far from ["to"] the sea."

Ne zaman "-dan uzak," ne zaman "-a uzak" deriz?

teşekkürler


----------



## miraculeuse

*we can use both! so, "başkente uzak yaşıyor" is also true and suitable.  *


----------



## macrotis

miraculeuse said:


> *we can use both! so, "başkente uzak yaşıyor" is also true and suitable.  *



I've never heard or used such a structure. Have you? It sounds as if a foreigner is speaking.

We say _başkentten uzakta yaşıyor_ or _yaşadığı yer başkentten uzak(ta)_ or _yaşadığı yer başkente uzak_.


----------



## macrotis

uzun bir aradan sonra döndüm!

Şimdiye kadar uzak kelimesinin "-dAn"  kullandığını düşünüyordum (örneğin, "he lives far from the capital" = "başkentten uzakta yaşıyor"), ama "-A" kullanan bir cümleyi gördüm: "denize uzak yaşıyor" = "he lives far from ["to"] the sea."

Ne zaman "-dan uzak," ne zaman "-a uzak" deriz?


----------



## miraculeuse

macrotis said:


> I've never heard or used such a structure. Have you? It sounds as if a foreigner is speaking.



*Yes, I've heard and I use it too... 

denize uzak bir yerde yaşıyorum.
şehir merkezine uzak bir yerde yaşıyorum...etc.
*


----------



## vatrahos

Thanks for the corrections.

As for the "uzak / uzakta" difference, is it perhaps a matter of dialect? Or formal / informal? What form should I use? "uzakta"?


----------



## macrotis

miraculeuse said:


> *Yes, I've heard and I use it too...
> 
> denize uzak bir yerde yaşıyorum.
> şehir merkezine uzak bir yerde yaşıyorum...etc.
> *



Please note_ bir yerde_ saves the sentence. This way it's perfectly Turkish, not the other way.


----------



## macrotis

vatrahos said:


> Thanks for the corrections.
> 
> As for the "uzak / uzakta" difference, is it perhaps a matter of dialect? Or formal / informal? What form should I use? "uzakta"?



Dear vatrahos, it's common usage, but I haven't been able to form a rule yet. Still thinking, though. For now, the -den structure is safe.

*Update:*

Sorry, I can tell them apart intuitively but can't come up with a rule. Here are a few examples for your consideration.

_Okul eve uzak/evden uzak_: The school is far from home.
_3 yıldır evden uzaktayım_: I've been away from home for 3 years.
Here you can't say *_3 yıldır eve uzaktayım_.

_3 yıldır evden uzakta yaşıyorum_: I've been living away from home for 3 years
Here you can't say, *_3 yıldır eve uzakta yaşıyorum_, but you can say, _3 yıldır eve uzak bir yerde yaşıyorum_.

_Evden uzakta bir iş buldum_: I found a job far from home.
Here you can't say: *_eve uzakta bir iş buldum_.

_Eve uzak/evden uzak bir yerde bir iş buldum_: I found a job far from home.
note _bir yerde_: somewhere, some place


----------

